# O&O Defrag Service deaktivieren?



## partitionist (15. März 2007)

Hallo, bei mir läuft O&O Defrag als Service kann ich diesen deaktivieren, denn ich defragmentiere meine Festplatten manuell.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. März 2007)

Hi

Was verstehst du unter: "ich defragmentiere meine Festplatten manuell."?
Der Service dient nicht nur als Taskplaner für OODefrag. Dieser Dienst führt die Defragmentierung durch. Ist er deaktiviert kann auch nicht mit OODefrag defragmentiert werden. Die GUI dient nur der Konfiguration und kann ohne der Service nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

am praktischsten ist es, wenn man den Dienst auf „manuell“ stellt und ihn dann vor dem Defragmentieren startet und nachher eben wieder stoppt. Mit einer entsprechenden Stapelverarbeitungsdatei sollte sich das auch automatisieren lassen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

